# Clamoroso: salta la trattativa per la cessione del Milan con Bee?



## admin (1 Maggio 2015)

Nella nottata di oggi, 1 Maggio 2015, arrivano notizie clamorose riguardanti la cessione (o presunta tale) del Milan che rischia seriamente di saltare.

Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, da Alciato, Silvio Berlusconi starebbe pensando di tornare sui suoi passi. Questa una frase che avrebbe pronunciato ad Arcore:"Non posso lasciare da perdente, con i tifosi che mi contestano". Marina Berlusconi, la figlia, sarebbe favorevole alla cessione del club. Barbara, invece, no.

La Gazzetta dello Sport riporta che oggi, 1 Maggio, si deciderà tutto. O dentro o fuori. Qui in basso la prima pagina della rosea


Si continua da QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/saltato-i...i-rinviato-al-1-maggio-2015-a-vt27732-13.html


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2015)




----------



## mefisto94 (1 Maggio 2015)

L'unica domanda che mi viene in mente è : ma a questi colpi di teatro ci pensa la sera o li porta avanti a braccio ?


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> L'unica domanda che mi viene in mente è : ma a questi colpi di teatro ci pensa la sera o le porta avanti a braccio ?



Leonardo Notte esiste davvero. E si occupa anche del Milan. Purtroppo.


----------



## Hellscream (1 Maggio 2015)

L'anno prossimo mi do alla Premier...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Maggio 2015)

Io aspetterei. Tenersi il Milan con un debito così alto, una squadra ridicola e senza coppe e una tifoseria esausta è da folli.


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Maggio 2015)

Sapevo che Berlusconi avrebbe tenuto il Milan, l'ho scritto più volte già.

Non vuole lasciarlo da perdente oggi il Milan ma lo lascerà da fallito domani.

I debiti per 60 mln sono già stati ripianati da Fininvest, gli altri saranno recuperati dagli ingaggi dei giocatori in scadenza e dalle cessioni di alcuni giocatori (Menez, Diego Lopez, El Shaarawy, De Sciglio, Bonaventura).

Gli sta bene alla Curva, che fa contestazione allo stadio e poi lecca il fondoschiena a Berlusconi nel comunicato, vi sta bene, un altro anno sicuro con Silvio, l'anno scorso abbiamo fatto schifo, quest'anno pena, il prossimo anno ancora più indeboliti e ridimensionati non immagino cosa saremo...

Spero sempre nel miracolo, ma ora anche Alciato è pessimista.


----------



## Fedeshi (1 Maggio 2015)

Ha venduto ai Cinesi di Mr.Lee ragazzi non c'è altra spiegazione.


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2015)

Maledetti tutti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2015)

Rileggete il comunicato della curva, pensate al fatto che Barbara vuole continuare l'attuale gestione e collegate al fatto che Galliani oggi è sparito.
Secondo me pensano di ripartire facendo fuori solo Galliani. Sarà il sacrificato di lusso di questa vicenda alla fine di tutto.


----------



## Jaqen (1 Maggio 2015)

Vomito.
Sarebbe il clamoroso strappo personale con il Milan.
Non riuscirei più a seguirlo, mi sento tradito, preso in giro e offeso.


----------



## Frikez (1 Maggio 2015)

Non ne usciremo mai


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Maggio 2015)

Sapevo che Berlusconi avrebbe tenuto il Milan, l'ho scritto più volte già.

Non vuole lasciarlo da perdente oggi il Milan ma lo lascerà da fallito domani.

I debiti per 60 mln sono già stati ripianati da Fininvest, gli altri saranno recuperati dagli ingaggi dei giocatori in scadenza e dalle cessioni di alcuni giocatori (Menez, Diego Lopez, El Shaarawy, De Sciglio, Bonaventura).

Gli sta bene alla Curva, che fa contestazione allo stadio e poi lecca il fondoschiena a Berlusconi nel comunicato, vi sta bene, un altro anno sicuro con Silvio, l'anno scorso abbiamo fatto schifo, quest'anno pena, il prossimo anno ancora più indeboliti e ridimensionati non immagino cosa saremo...

Spero sempre nel miracolo, ma ora anche Alciato è pessimista.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (1 Maggio 2015)

berlusconi è questo, lo conosciamo tutti...e chi dice che queste sono boiate ha le fette di salame sugli occhi, sto vecchio non scherza ed è capace di far saltare tutto perchè si è accorto che fa la figura del perdente


----------



## Tic (1 Maggio 2015)

Vende il mese prossimo a Lee, non vedo altre spiegazioni INTELLIGENTI.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Maggio 2015)

Ragà anche io sono pessimista per natura, ma almeno prima di darci per spacciati vediamo che succede nella giornata di oggi. A me sembra abbastanza improbabile che Berlusconi si tenga il Milan in questa situazione grottesca.


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Maggio 2015)

anche io sono pessimista, però obiettivamente se ci pensiamo attentamente non può non vendere. Nell'ultima assemblea fininvest ha deciso di non consolidare, hanno gonfiato il bilancio proprio in ottica cessione. Non avrebbe senso adesso rifiutarsi di cedere. Ricordo che siamo indebitati fino al collo, se non vende dovrà spendere tanti ma tanti soldi il berlusca.


----------



## Fedeshi (1 Maggio 2015)

Tic ha scritto:


> Vende il mese prossimo a Lee, non vedo altre spiegazioni INTELLIGENTI.



Appunto,suvvia ha 92 milioni di Debiti,Berlusconi non è così scemo come lo dipingiamo.


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2015)

*Mr Bee a Sportmediaset:"L'acquisto del Milan? Vedremo se andrà bene. Non so se vedo Berlusconi oggi". *


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (1 Maggio 2015)

ragazzi se non vende domani (oggi) fino all'anno prossimo non se ne parla, berlusconi vuole uscire da vincente o quantomeno tra gli applausi della folla


----------



## BORIS the BLADE (1 Maggio 2015)

a me sembra che si sia persa la bussola .....secondo voi berlusca e tutto lo staff di Fininvest ( va bene che non investono seriamente nella squadra da tempo e non si riesce ad intravedere un progetto serio) SI SIANO RIMBAMBITI DI COLPO , SIANO INVECCHIATI TUTTI E NON CAPISCANO Più NIENTE DI TRATTATIVE ....
IO PENSO CHE DIETRO TUTTE STE DICHIARAZIONI( tipo che non vende perché " Non posso lasciare da perdente, con i tifosi che mi contestano"). CI SIANO IL THAI E IL RESTO DEI SUOI AMICI... SAREBBE UN AUTOGOL CLAMOROSO ..DA UNO CHE CHE HA COGLIONATO IL MONDO IN LUNGO E IN LARGHO ......
pensateci bene solo il thai può aver u tornaconto da dichiarazioni del genere .... e questo la dice lunga su la scorrettezza del personaggio della trattativa e del modo in cui già inizia a trattarci ....il nano che giovamento può trarci da dihiarzioni di questo gener


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (1 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Mr Bee a Sportmediaset:"L'acquisto del Milan? Vedremo se andrà bene. Non so se vedo Berlusconi oggi". *



e quando lo vede? il 2 che riparte?


----------



## Principe (1 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nella nottata di oggi, 1 Maggio 2015, arrivano notizie clamorose riguardanti la cessione (o presunta tale) del Milan che rischia seriamente di saltare.
> 
> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, da Alciato, Silvio Berlusconi starebbe pensando di tornare sui suoi passi. Questa una frase che avrebbe pronunciato ad Arcore:"Non posso lasciare da perdente, con i tifosi che mi contestano". Marina Berlusconi, la figlia, sarebbe favorevole alla cessione del club. Barbara, invece, no.
> 
> ...



Vabbè non può tenere il Milan e lasciare tutto com'è ..... Qualora non cedesse il primo a essere fatto fuori sarebbe Galliani . Per forza .


----------



## Iblahimovic (1 Maggio 2015)

Troppo catastrofismo. Calma e gesso. Se Suma e così nervoso, vuol dire che le cose finalmente si mettono bene per noi, e molto male per Galliani e per Suma stesso che rischia il posto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Mr Bee a Sportmediaset:"L'acquisto del Milan? Vedremo se andrà bene. Non so se vedo Berlusconi oggi". *





Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> ragazzi se non vende domani (oggi) fino all'anno prossimo non se ne parla, berlusconi vuole uscire da vincente o quantomeno tra gli applausi della folla



Quoto, o domani o niente.


----------



## Hellscream (1 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Mr Bee a Sportmediaset:"L'acquisto del Milan? Vedremo se andrà bene. Non so se vedo Berlusconi oggi". *



E' finita, FI-NI-TA


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nella nottata di oggi, 1 Maggio 2015, arrivano notizie clamorose riguardanti la cessione (o presunta tale) del Milan che rischia seriamente di saltare.
> 
> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, da Alciato, Silvio Berlusconi starebbe pensando di tornare sui suoi passi. Questa una frase che avrebbe pronunciato ad Arcore:"Non posso lasciare da perdente, con i tifosi che mi contestano". Marina Berlusconi, la figlia, sarebbe favorevole alla cessione del club. Barbara, invece, no.
> 
> ...



Spero moia stanotte!!! VATTENE O SPENDI


----------



## Fedeshi (1 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Mr Bee a Sportmediaset:"L'acquisto del Milan? Vedremo se andrà bene. Non so se vedo Berlusconi oggi". *



Mia sensazione,si sono scelti i Cinesi e forse è anche meglio così.


----------



## BORIS the BLADE (1 Maggio 2015)

Il thai ci sta prndendo per i fondelli .....ragioniamo a mente fredda .....


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2015)

L'incubo finale si sta materializzando ora dopo ora.

Ma, forse, siamo stato stupidi a pensare che fosse già tutto fatto. Questi ne sanno una più del diavolo. Sono esseri demoniaci.


----------



## ralf (1 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'incubo finale si sta materializzando ora dopo ora.
> 
> Ma, forse, siamo stato stupidi a pensare che fosse già tutto fatto. Questi ne sanno una più del diavolo. Sono esseri demoniaci.



Lol


----------



## Hellscream (1 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nella nottata di oggi, 1 Maggio 2015, arrivano notizie clamorose riguardanti la cessione (o presunta tale) del Milan che rischia seriamente di saltare.
> 
> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, da Alciato, Silvio Berlusconi starebbe pensando di tornare sui suoi passi. Questa una frase che avrebbe pronunciato ad Arcore:"Non posso lasciare da perdente, con i tifosi che mi contestano". Marina Berlusconi, la figlia, sarebbe favorevole alla cessione del club. Barbara, invece, no.
> 
> ...


----------



## BORIS the BLADE (1 Maggio 2015)

L'unico modo che ha il thai di prendere berlusca per la gola è di mettergli pressione attraverso di noi.... Ed è quello che sta facendo e voi boccaloni ci state cascando .....


----------



## Fedeshi (1 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'incubo finale si sta materializzando ora dopo ora.
> 
> Ma, forse, siamo stato stupidi a pensare che fosse già tutto fatto. Questi ne sanno una più del diavolo. Sono esseri demoniaci.



Admin,secondo te non sarà che ha venduto ai Cinesi?,nessuno si tiene una squadra con 92 milioni di debiti e rosa mediocre se ti offrono un 1 Mld di Euro.


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Mr Bee a Sportmediaset:"L'acquisto del Milan? Vedremo se andrà bene. Non so se vedo Berlusconi oggi". *





Abbattete Berlusconi.


----------



## ralf (1 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Mr Bee a Sportmediaset:"L'acquisto del Milan? Vedremo se andrà bene. Non so se vedo Berlusconi oggi". *



Ahaha,almeno prima di rientrare a Bangkok che ci dica quanto ha preso dal nano per organizzare tutta questa messa in scena


----------



## BORIS the BLADE (1 Maggio 2015)

NON Può NON VENDERE E DIRE VOGLIO TORNARE A VINCERE SENZA SPENDERE ..NON Può NON ESISTE ...VUOL DIRE SUICIDIO NIENTE ABBONAMENTI PERDITE MAGGIORI E DISASTRO TOTAE ...BERUSCONI è AVIDO E FURBO MICA SCEMO.... BEE VI STA USANDO .... PER METTERGLI PEPE AL


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Ahaha,almeno prima di rientrare a Bangkok che ci dica quanto ha preso dal nano per organizzare tutta queta messa in scena



Sto cominciando a pensarlo anche io. Seriamente.


----------



## admin (1 Maggio 2015)

BORIS the BLADE ha scritto:


> NON Può NON VENDERE E DIRE VOGLIO TORNARE A VINCERE SENZA SPENDERE ..NON Può NON ESISTE ...VUOL DIRE SUICIDIO NIENTE ABBONAMENTI PERDITE MAGGIORI E DISASTRO TOTAE ...BERUSCONI è AVIDO E FURBO MICA SCEMO.... BEE VI STA USANDO .... PER METTERGLI PEPE AL




Per cortesia, scrivi in minuscolo e non usare parole censurate.


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Maggio 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Ahaha,almeno prima di rientrare a Bangkok che ci dica quanto ha preso dal nano per organizzare tutta questa messa in scena



Però mi pare strano fosse una scenata premeditata. Hanno messo al lavoro la metà degli avvocati di Milano.


----------



## Snake (1 Maggio 2015)

ma c'è suma nel forum per caso?


----------



## hiei87 (1 Maggio 2015)

Mi vengono in mente le parole di una canzone degli Smiths: "just another false alarm".
Solita messa in scena. E non illudiamoci che venderà ai cinesi. Ci riporterà dove ci ha preso, e anche questo lo avevamo previsto anni fa....
Questa delusione è peggio di tutte le sconfitte patite sul campo negli ultimi anni....


----------



## BORIS the BLADE (1 Maggio 2015)

...non vuole più spendere ( questo è chiaro) ...si tiene una società sull'orlo del baratro e che perde valore ogni annata che passa... perchè "Non posso lasciare da perdente, con i tifosi che mi contestano". 
oppure bee lo fa apparire egoista dicendo la stessa cosa e obbligandolo a vendere ... 
e secondo voi un thai uscito dall'uovo di pasqua che non ha combinato niente di buono fino ad oggi ha l'arguzia di mettere nel sacco uno che ha stravinto in ogni ambito in cui ha lavorato...dai c'è dietro qualcosa e quel qualcosa non è un broker della Tailandia


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Mr Bee a Sportmediaset:"L'acquisto del Milan? Vedremo se andrà bene. Non so se vedo Berlusconi oggi". *



.


----------



## BORIS the BLADE (1 Maggio 2015)

ok scusa


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2015)

Ogni teatrino è sempre più clamoroso del precedente.
E' come se ci fosse una sorta di sfida personale dei pagliacci per superare sè stessi.

Pagliacciata conferma/cessione Kakà >>> Affare Pato/Tevez >>>> Rinnovo a thiago il giorno prima della cessione, grazie presidente >>>>> Dimissioni fuffa di Galliani >>>> Cessione società.

Cosa ci aspetta ancora? Siamo uno show televisivo, un telefilm, o una squadra di calcio?


----------



## BORIS the BLADE (1 Maggio 2015)

ti riferisci a me  ????


----------



## _ET_ (1 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nella nottata di oggi, 1 Maggio 2015, arrivano notizie clamorose riguardanti la cessione (o presunta tale) del Milan che rischia seriamente di saltare.
> 
> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, da Alciato, Silvio Berlusconi starebbe pensando di tornare sui suoi passi. Questa una frase che avrebbe pronunciato ad Arcore:"Non posso lasciare da perdente, con i tifosi che mi contestano". Marina Berlusconi, la figlia, sarebbe favorevole alla cessione del club. Barbara, invece, no.
> 
> ...



secondo me ha fiutato un affare il volpone....


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (1 Maggio 2015)

ma non può essere una messa in scena, per quanto il tutto sia così surreale da far venire il dubbio come legittimo...cioè ragazzi Alciato è praticamente sedere e camicia con sto Bee e sono mesi che dice che è un acquirente serio (lo va dicendo fin da quando tutti l'avevano etichettato come speculatore), ora i casi sono due:
-Bee si è messo in contatto con Alciato e con una mazzetta l'ha fatto il suo galoppino privato per farsi una reputazione
-Alciato è una fonte affidabile
traete voi le conclusioni


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (1 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Mr Bee a Sportmediaset:"L'acquisto del Milan? Vedremo se andrà bene. Non so se vedo Berlusconi oggi". *



Io mi sono già messo l'anima in pace. Non vende più. Nè a Mr.Bee nè a Mr.Lee. Non vuole vendere da perdente e in più c'è BB che spinge il papi a non vendere. Non c'è nessun Lee dietro, o meglio, Lee è inutile che si faccia avanti.

E' finita dai. Grazie di tutto Mr.Bee.


----------



## Snake (1 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Mr Bee a Sportmediaset:"L'acquisto del Milan? Vedremo se andrà bene. Non so se vedo Berlusconi oggi". *



vabbè la conclusione quindi quale sarebbe? non vende? e cosa fa? rifà la squadra e caccia 200 mil? no perchè dice che non vuole lasciare da perdente 

non c'è un fo to senso.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (1 Maggio 2015)

Tempesta Perfetta ha scritto:


> Io mi sono già messo l'anima in pace. Non vende più. Nè a Mr.Bee nè a Mr.Lee. Non vuole vendere da perdente e in più c'è BB che spinge il papi a non vendere. Non c'è nessun Lee dietro, o meglio, Lee è inutile che si faccia avanti.
> 
> E' finita dai. Grazie di tutto Mr.Bee.


che poi se riflettiamo bene: BB non vuole vendere e vuole Galliani out, STRANAMENTE la curva non prende posizione sulla cessione (anzi sembra indifferente! come se fosse una cosa di poco conto quando è la questione n1 e fondamentale per il nostro futuro) e attacca Galliani. 1+1


----------



## Hellscream (1 Maggio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> vabbè la conclusione quindi quale sarebbe? non vende? e cosa fa? rifà la squadra e caccia 200 mil? no perchè dice che non vuole lasciare da perdente
> 
> non c'è un fo to senso.



Ma come, la nostra squadra già adesso non ha nulla da invidiare a Juve e Roma


----------



## Snake (1 Maggio 2015)

ma poi c'ho fatto caso ora, 60 %? ma non era 51?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2015)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> che poi se riflettiamo bene: BB non vuole vendere e vuole Galliani out, STRANAMENTE la curva non prende posizione sulla cessione (anzi sembra indifferente! come se fosse una cosa di poco conto quando è la questione n1 e fondamentale per il nostro futuro) e attacca Galliani. 1+1



E' la mia idea dell'ultima mezz'ora dopo gli ultimi aggiornamenti... fanno fuori Galliani come unica vittima sacrificale di tutta la vicenda, perchè i tifosi vogliono la testa di qualcuno, e qualche decisione drastica da questi giorni dovrà pur uscire.
Magari piazzano Maldini per placare la folla.

Odio Galliani e lo ritengo uno dei principali responsabili di questo schifo, ma sinceramente... cambierebbe qualcosa? Con tutti quei debiti e con la zero voglia di investire?


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (1 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' la mia idea dell'ultima mezz'ora dopo gli ultimi aggiornamenti... fanno fuori Galliani come unica vittima sacrificale di tutta la vicenda, perchè i tifosi vogliono la testa di qualcuno, e qualche decisione drastica da questi giorni dovrà pur uscire.
> Magari piazzano Maldini per placare la folla.
> 
> Odio Galliani e lo ritengo uno dei principali responsabili di questo schifo, ma sinceramente... cambierebbe qualcosa? Con tutti quei debiti e con la zero voglia di investire?



esatto, sarebbe una catastrofe. l'ennesimo anno buttato nel wc ed ennesima leggenda rovinata dal nano stesso (dopo seedorf e pippo)


----------



## BORIS the BLADE (1 Maggio 2015)

questo ti promette la figlia in dote pur di mettere le mani nella marmellata


----------



## Fedeshi (1 Maggio 2015)

Non riesco credere che Berlusconi sia così pazzo da tenersi una Squadra con 90 e passa Milioni di debiti,rosa scarsa,di fronte ad un offerta di 1 Mld di Euro per continuare con i parametri zero.Se non vende a Mr. Bee e solo perchè ha venduto a Mr.Lee ed i Cinesi.


----------



## aleslash (1 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Mr Bee a Sportmediaset:"L'acquisto del Milan? Vedremo se andrà bene. Non so se vedo Berlusconi oggi". *



Non disperate ragazzi su...


----------



## Casnop (1 Maggio 2015)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> esatto, sarebbe una catastrofe. l'ennesimo anno buttato nel wc ed ennesima leggenda rovinata dal nano stesso (dopo seedorf e pippo)


Quel comunicato della Curva... non è strano? Da settimane espongono striscioni con il simbolo dell'euro ed il comandamento di vendere, e nel momento topico l'invito a Berlusconi a risolvere il problema semplicemente mollando Galliani? Qui gatta ci cova: o meglio, ci cova Barbara.


----------



## sdaxddx (1 Maggio 2015)

Io son fiducioso. O vende e cambiamo proprietà o tiene. Ma se tiene deve fare qualcosa, e di certo far saltare Galliani e Inzaghi non servirà a nulla, quindi sarebbe un altro anno da perdente e in cui la squadra si svaluta ancora di più


----------



## MissRossonera (1 Maggio 2015)

Sinceramente non mi spiego come trattative di questo spessore possano conudersi o saltare in poche ore. Di tutta la vicenda ho capito ben poco, ma quel che so è che se disgraziatamente le cose andassero male questa volta è finita sul serio, ragazzi. Non ci sarebbe più alcuna benché minima speranza di avere un futuro.


----------



## Fedeshi (1 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Mr Bee a Sportmediaset:"L'acquisto del Milan? Vedremo se andrà bene. Non so se vedo Berlusconi oggi". *



L'importante è che questa trattativa in un modo o nell'altro si concluda domani,voglio sapere!.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Maggio 2015)

Confidiamo nel potere di Marina. Sicuramente conta più di Barbara nella famiglia.
Colei che abbiamo maledetto al tempo delle varie cessioni di Sheva, Kakà etc. potrebbe ora essere la nostra salvatrice.


----------



## AlbyRB (1 Maggio 2015)

Buonasera a tutti, sono mesi che tengo milanworld come unica bibbia per quanto riguarda il Milan. Ho seguito attraverso di voi tutti gli sviluppi sulla trattativa concernete la cessione societaria. L'ultimo colpo di scena mi ha lasciato alquanto perplesso, però riflettendoci bene tutto quadra. Berlusoni già in giornata aveva deciso di non vendere, da qui i vari rinvii con Bee, e secondo me tutti i vari personaggi Finivest in pellegrinaggio ad Arcore erano chiamati per far tornare il senno al nostro caro presidente. Quello che più mi spaventa è che B abbia parlato con Galliani e BB chiedendo se è possibile riprogettare un Milan vincente, e i due pur di conservare la sedia gli abbiano proposto un progetto folle e utopico basandosi su futuri introiti dello stadio, e Galliani dicendogli che con 50 milioni di euro si può rifare la squadra, addossando le colpe di quest'annata disastrosa al solo Inzaghi. Non lo so, gli interessi in ballo sono molto grossi, ma alla fine le decisioni le prende Silvio, un uomo prossimo alla morte, con un ego spaventoso, con il terrore di morire nel dimenticatoio, con un progetto politico fracassato, dove gli amici di una vita gli hanno voltato le spalle e l'amore della gente sparito. Sinceramente non mi meraviglierebbe un ultimo colpo di follia di un vecchio ormai solo con paura a morire nell'insuccesso.


----------



## Casnop (1 Maggio 2015)

Delle parole di Suma di questa sera si può forse condividere un solo aspetto: a Berlusconi la proposta di Bee Taechaubol non è piaciuta. Per come è stata presentata, per il profilo aggressivo assunto dal broker, a malapena ripulito da presunte disponibilità a salvare la figlia nel nuovo organigramma societario, per la tendenza ad utilizzare i media come mezzo di pressione irresistibile sulla sua volontà. Strumenti impropri per nascondere alcune ambiguità o veri e propri buchi progettuali. E tra i fautori (Marina, in primis) del vendere comunque e quelli del vendere se e vendere ma, preferisce prestare orecchio a questi. Forse ha percepito che questo Bee sarebbe interpretato come una classica occasione da liquidazione dalla pubblica opinione, mentre l'offerta di Lee avrebbe invece un contenuto di costruzione partecipata del nuovo col meglio del vecchio, non è dato sapere: certo è che quella vecchia volpe non è soddisfatto ed esita: semplicemente aspetta qualche segnale. Che secondo me arriverà presto.


----------



## AlbyRB (1 Maggio 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Delle parole di Suma di questa sera si può forse condividere un solo aspetto: a Berlusconi la proposta di Bee Taechaubol non è piaciuta. Per come è stata presentata, per il profilo aggressivo assunto dal broker, a malapena ripulito da presunte disponibilità a salvare la figlia nel nuovo organigramma societario, per la tendenza ad utilizzare i media come mezzo di pressione irresistibile sulla sua volontà. Strumenti impropri per nascondere alcune ambiguità o veri e propri buchi progettuali. E tra i fautori (Marina, in primis) del vendere comunque e quelli del vendere se e vendere ma, preferisce prestare orecchio a questi. Forse ha percepito che questo Bee sarebbe interpretato come una classica occasione da liquidazione dalla pubblica opinione, mentre l'offerta di Lee avrebbe invece un contenuto di costruzione partecipata del nuovo col meglio del vecchio, non è dato sapere: certo è che quella vecchia volpe non è soddisfatto ed esita: semplicemente aspetta qualche segnale. Che secondo me arriverà presto.


Il problema che in questo caso si dimostrerebbe debole, ovvero Mr Lee saprebbe che Berlusconi ha una preferenza per la sua cordata, e questo potrebbe portarlo a vendere a condizioni decisamente più svantaggiose.


----------



## folletto (1 Maggio 2015)

Io da uno come B ormai agli sgoccioli mi aspetto di tutto, anche che rimanga e ci faccia piombare definitivamente nel baratro ma: 1) non è detto che salti tutto con Bee 2) vedo abbastanza probabile una futura conferenza stampa in cui lui inscenando un finto pianto dica robe tipo non potevo più continuare ma per il bene del Milan ho preferito vendere a X piuttosto che a Y rimettendoci 100 - 200 mln o balle simili....

......to be continued


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Maggio 2015)

Che venderà è un dato di fatto. Perché tenere il Milan significa investire. Io come la stragrande maggioranza dei tifosi siamo stufi di questi teatrini e un altro anno passato in questo modo significherebbe un allontanamento momentaneo dal seguire le vicissitudini della squadra.


----------



## Aron (1 Maggio 2015)

> Originariamente Scritto da *Admin*
> 
> 
> *Mr Bee a Sportmediaset:"L'acquisto del Milan? Vedremo se andrà bene. Non so se vedo Berlusconi oggi". *



Ragazzi, state tranquilli.
La pressione mediatica di questi giorni è stata tale che ha creato l'illusione che tutto accada in tempi brevissimi e con la persona protagonista di questo suggestivo spettacolo mediatico.
Spettacoli che non si sono mai visti durante le visite di Lee e Pink, figure che nelle ultime 48 ore erano come sparite dalle bocche dei giornalisti e dalla mente dei tifosi.
Non c'è da dubitare che il Milan sarà venduto. C'è solo da dubitare che sarà a Bee a spuntarla.


----------



## Casnop (1 Maggio 2015)

AlbyRB ha scritto:


> Il problema che in questo caso si dimostrerebbe debole, ovvero Mr Lee saprebbe che Berlusconi ha una preferenza per la sua cordata, e questo potrebbe portarlo a vendere a condizioni decisamente più svantaggiose.



Queste acquisizioni si basano su valutazioni obiettive e condivise che sfuggono a logiche di trattative sul prezzo. Berlusconi ne fa piuttosto una questione di immagine, importante per un capo politico che egli ritiene ancora di essere: non vuole passare per colui che viene buttato a forza fuori da casa propria per gravi responsabilità nella gestione della squadra. Non accetta di essere parte minore di un copione scritto da altri: Bee ma anche, attenzione, gli eterni rivali di Sky e del gruppo Repubblica. Hai sentito il veleno di Suma contro Alciato e Sky, oggi... Puro fiele di Arcore. Berlusconi vuole riprendersi il centro del ring e da lì, vero e proprio king maker, condurre il gioco che è inevitabile: vendere, perché non ha i soldi per evitare il disastro economico e sportivo. Dicendo no a Mr. Bee egli dice si ad un epilogo scritto di suo pugno, con impressa l'immagine di salvatore della patria rossonera affidata alle mani di un cinese virtuoso e munifico. Una storia a lieto fine, cui va solo dato un personaggio. Aspettiamo, spero non tanto.


----------



## AlbyRB (1 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Mr Bee a Sportmediaset:"L'acquisto del Milan? Vedremo se andrà bene. Non so se vedo Berlusconi oggi". *



Anche io fino alle ore 21 di oggi ero convinto di una cessione inevitabile, però riflettendo a tutte le notizie uscite oggi, la vera partita si è giocata all'interno della famiglia Fininvest, le trattative sono effettivamente due secondo me, però per Mr Bee, ovvero sono due gli interlocutori, da una parte Berlusconi padre che non vuole vendere a lui, e dall'altra parte Marina che come una figlia dice al medico che convincerà il padre a prendere le medicine. Oggettivamente l'offerta di Mr Bee è monstre, evidentemente quella di Mr Lee, se esiste, non è paragonabile


----------



## Petrecte (1 Maggio 2015)

io sono convinto che alla fine venderà,nessuno in famiglia vuole o può chiudere il buco di bilancio da -90 milioni,per poi doverne mettere altrettanti per il mercato, o vende ora o svende dopo non ci sono alternative.


----------



## ralf (1 Maggio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, state tranquilli.
> La pressione mediatica di questi giorni è stata tale che ha creato l'illusione che tutto accada in tempi brevissimi e con la persona protagonista di questo suggestivo spettacolo mediatico.
> Spettacoli che non si sono mai visti durante le visite di Lee e Pink, figure che nelle ultime 48 ore erano come sparite dalle bocche dei giornalisti e dalla mente dei tifosi.
> Non c'è da dubitare che il Milan sarà venduto. C'è solo da dubitare che sarà a Bee a spuntarla.



Lo si spera


----------



## Casnop (1 Maggio 2015)

Della proposta del consorzio cinese sappiamo ancora poco. Hanno da poco concluso la loro due diligence societaria, faranno le loro valutazioni. Il loro capofila, Zong Qinghou di Wahaha Group, è in Italia per l'apertura dell'Expo, ed in Italia sono esponenti della Fondazione APEC, sotto le cui insegne il consorzio è costituito, per presentare una loro iniziativa nella Esposizione Universale. Hanno comunicazione diretta con Fininvest, dunque hanno sinora evitato un testa a testa mediatico con l'egocentrico e volubile imperatore di Arcore, sono discreti, non giocano ad umiliare l'affannato proprietario in casa sua. Ed hanno alle spalle gruppi industriali che mettono mezzi propri per guadagnare non da aleatorie speculazioni borsistiche ma da politiche commerciali di sfruttamento dei marchi Milan nell'immenso mercato interno. Insisto: qualcosa di molto diverso rispetto a Mr. Taechaubol.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (1 Maggio 2015)

Tutto va come avevamo previsto sul forum tempo fa. Tutta sta mediaticità,secondo me,è stata creata per mettere pressione ai cinesi. Forse avremo bisogno di un altro paio di settimane per la loro offerta,che secondo me sarà quella reale.

Tempo al tempo e noN disperiamo,non vendere sarebbe un suicidio.


----------



## Djici (1 Maggio 2015)

Oggi sta dicendo che Thiago Silva ha rinnovato... tra qualche giorno sara ceduto.
Ma non al Thai.

Credo moltissimo nella cordata Lee.

Se poi non dovesse esistere allora stiamo nella melma...


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Maggio 2015)

Ma veramente qualcuno di voi crede a tutto questo ? Ripeto ... Non ripianera' MAI 100 milioni di debito .. È solo questione di tempo ... Magari vuole vendere a Lee ... Che ne sappiamo noi


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Maggio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Secondo il TG SkySport24 di mezzanotte, Berlusconi sarebbe indeciso di vendere ora perchè lascerebbe ai tifosi una cattiva immagine di sè in questo momento della squadra. Inoltre sarebbero emersi conflitti tra i vari personaggi Fininvest presenti ad Arcore.
> Incontro con Bee nei prossimi giorni, ma a questo punto non è certo.*





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Alciato riporta una frase di Berlusconi ad Arcore: "Non posso lasciare da perdente e con i tifosi che mi contestano"
> Marina Berlusconi favorevole alla cessione. Barbara Berlusconi si oppone.
> 
> Trattativa che per Alciato potrebbe essere non solo rinviata, ma anche saltata.*



*Il Giornale conferma gli inquietanti presagi: Berlusconi ci sta ripensando. Secondo Ordine, solo dei dilettanti potevano pensare che negoziati di queste dimensioni si esaurissero in così poco tempo. Infatti dopo il primo incontro è seguita la pausa di riflessione. Silvio Berlusconi ha ricevuto i figli Marina Piersilvio e Barbara e i massimi vertici Fininvest. Ai tempi di Murdoch, quando saltò l'accordo per la cessione di Medisaet, chiamò Mentana annunciando di non voler rinunciare ad una sua creatura, quindi in caso di svolta positiva è presumile che dia l'annuncio in diretta TV, magari Milan Channel, e non tramite comunicati. Nelle valutazioni hanno pesato diversi aspetti: cedere il 51% vuol dire dividersi le spese per i prossimi anni. Cosa ci guadagna Silvio? In secondo luogo non convince la campagna mediatica di Bee, con diversi nomi usciti per lo staff. Ma Bee ha smentito di aver chiamato chicchessia. Ieri sera il nervosismo dei collaboratori di Bee era evidente. Ma ricordiamo che nessun documento impegnativo è stato firmato. Ma la novità è un'altra: Silvio non è convinto di procedere a questo passaggio storico. Non ha mai venduto nessuna delle sue aziende, ad eccezione della Standa. Nelle ultime ore inoltre ci sono stati altri contatti con l'altra cordata. Quindi la decisione di continuare a riflettere. 

Secondo Carlo Festa, ieri sera Silvio avrebbe manifestato la decisione di non uscire del tutto dall'assetto societario. Una influenza pesante la sta avendo la figlia Barbara, che si opporrebbe alla cessione della maggioranza. Così con gli avvocati si sta pensando ad una formula alternativa che consenta l'ingresso di Bee, pur mantenendo ai Berlusconi una quota importante del capitale. La solidità finanziaria dell'offerta di Bee è ancora al vaglio dagli uomini Fininvest. L'ultima parola spetta a Silvio ma sembra ci vorrà ancora del tempo. 

Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport, oggi scade il preliminare con la penale. Ma è possibile una proroga. Silvio vorrebbe analizzare meglio la solidità dell'offerta di Bee. Inoltre sullo sfondo c'è sempre la cordata di Lee. Poi c'è Barbara che ieri ha trascorso tutta la giornata ad Arcore, a stretto contatto col padre. Lei vuole mantenere un ruolo di primissimo piano. C'è da dire che se Silvio fosse convinto, avrebbe già chiuso. E invece tentenna. Bee non si aspettava uno scenario simile. L'ottimismo era tale che proprio Bee aveva deciso di approntare una stanzadell'hotel per una conferenza stampa, poi disdettata. In sostanza, bisogna attendere il verdetto di Silvio Berlusconi.*


----------



## AndrasWave (1 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nella nottata di oggi, 1 Maggio 2015, arrivano notizie clamorose riguardanti la cessione (o presunta tale) del Milan che rischia seriamente di saltare.
> 
> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, da Alciato, Silvio Berlusconi starebbe pensando di tornare sui suoi passi. Questa una frase che avrebbe pronunciato ad Arcore:*"Non posso lasciare da perdente, con i tifosi che mi contestano"*. Marina Berlusconi, la figlia, sarebbe favorevole alla cessione del club. Barbara, invece, no.



Mi riesce davvero difficile credere che una persona normale (anche se lui non lo è tanto) rifiuti una proposta multimilionaria per un motivo banale come questo. In più che Barbara non sia d'accordo è praticamente irrilevante visto che per Fininvest non vale niente.

Poi mi fa sorridere che uno si accorga solo adesso di quanto è perdente il Milan. Ma negli ultimi anni non si è accorto che la bacheca è rimasta invariata? E poi come vorrebbe lasciare? Vincendo la Champions? E come crede di vincerla se non sborsando almeno 200 milioni e cacciare Galliani?

Quindi per me solo le ennesime idiozie che gli vengono attribuite. I motivi possono essere molteplici come proposta economicamente insufficiente (questo sarebbe grave), poche garanzie del progetto di Bee o altri pretendenti alla cessione del Milan.

Io mi aspettavo questo tira e molla. Per questo tipo di affari è pure normale che sia così. Ma che non tirino fuori motivi stupidi e banali come questo perché non ci credo.
Quindi non ci resta che aspettare fiduciosi.


----------



## Casnop (1 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale conferma gli inquietanti presagi: Berlusconi ci sta ripensando. Secondo Ordine, solo dei dilettanti potevano pensare che negoziati di queste dimensioni si esaurissero in così poco tempo. Infatti dopo il primo incontro è seguita la pausa di riflessione. Silvio Berlusconi ha ricevuto i figli Marina Piersilvio e Barbara e i massimi vertici Fininvest. Ai tempi di Murdoch, quando saltò l'accordo per la cessione di Medisaet, chiamò Mentana annunciando di non voler rinunciare ad una sua creatura, quindi in caso di svolta positiva è presumile che dia l'annuncio in diretta TV, magari Milan Channel, e non tramite comunicati. Nelle valutazioni hanno pesato diversi aspetti: cedere il 51% vuol dire dividersi le spese per i prossimi anni. Cosa ci guadagna Silvio? In secondo luogo non convince la campagna mediatica di Bee, con diversi nomi usciti per lo staff. Ma Bee ha smentito di aver chiamato chicchessia. Ieri sera il nervosismo dei collaboratori di Bee era evidente. Ma ricordiamo che nessun documento impegnativo è stato firmato. Ma la novità è un'altra: Silvio non è convinto di procedere a questo passaggio storico. Non ha mai venduto nessuna delle sue aziende, ad eccezione della Standa. Nelle ultime ore inoltre ci sono stati altri contatti con l'altra cordata. Quindi la decisione di continuare a riflettere.
> 
> Secondo Carlo Festa, ieri sera Silvio avrebbe manifestato la decisione di non uscire del tutto dall'assetto societario. Una influenza pesante la sta avendo la figlia Barbara, che si opporrebbe alla cessione della maggioranza. Così con gli avvocati si sta pensando ad una formula alternativa che consenta l'ingresso di Bee, pur mantenendo ai Berlusconi una quota importante del capitale. La solidità finanziaria dell'offerta di Bee è ancora al vaglio dagli uomini Fininvest. L'ultima parola spetta a Silvio ma sembra ci vorrà ancora del tempo.
> 
> Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport, oggi scade il preliminare con la penale. Ma è possibile una proroga. Silvio vorrebbe analizzare meglio la solidità dell'offerta di Bee. Inoltre sullo sfondo c'è sempre la cordata di Lee. Poi c'è Barbara che ieri ha trascorso tutta la giornata ad Arcore, a stretto contatto col padre. Lei vuole mantenere un ruolo di primissimo piano. C'è da dire che se Silvio fosse convinto, avrebbe già chiuso. E invece tentenna. Bee non si aspettava uno scenario simile. L'ottimismo era tale che proprio Bee aveva deciso di approntare una stanzadell'hotel per una conferenza stampa, poi disdettata. In sostanza, bisogna attendere il verdetto di Silvio Berlusconi.*



Chiaro: alla domanda sul proprio ruolo nella futura compagine societaria, Mr. Bee avrebbe assicurato a Berlusconi il ruolo di presidente onorario, non operativo, ad vitam nel Milan. Ed a Berlusconi questo non va, specie considerando che dai primi passi compiuti Mr. Bee minaccia seriamente di oscurarlo sul piano mediatico. Pronto ad essere smentito, ma se queste sono le condizioni Mr. Bee è già sul volo transcontinentale diretto a Bangkok.


----------



## Pivellino (1 Maggio 2015)

Bee è alla fine dei conti un intermediario, uno che tira le fila di diversi soggetti non ben chiari e forse in parte millantati, non pare avere questa madre australiana multimilionaria e non mi sembra nemmeno essere in grado di sostenere direttamente uno sforzo economico di questo tipo. Lui paga il 60% 500 milioni (con garanzie bancarie) e poi lo rimette sul mercato all'interno di un IPO al doppio (almeno) moltiplicando il suo investimento e quello di B. in poco tempo.
Per fare questo ha bisogno di un management che guidi l'AC Milan fino al termine dell'operazione e che dunque per me rimarrebbe sostanzialmente lo stesso.
La parte che non quaglia è chi sostiene economicamente la squadra e la società fino all'avvenuta operazione.
Diciamo che mancano 100/200 milioni di euro, la benzina per tirare avanti un anno, senza contare la liquidazione del Pelato.

Diciamo che se ci fosse qualcuno di meno astratto a fare un'offerta io ci penserei.


----------



## Tobi (1 Maggio 2015)

è impossibile che non ceda delle quote e si tenga tutto il Milan, ci sono 90 milioni di passivo più altri 250 milioni di debiti, una rosa che se non verrà rinforzata investendo almeno altri 60-70 milioni anche l'anno prossimo si troverà difronte ad una stagione fallimentare e senza europa.


----------



## Gekyn (1 Maggio 2015)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Mi riesce davvero difficile credere che una persona normale (anche se lui non lo è tanto) rifiuti una proposta multimilionaria per un motivo banale come questo. In più che Barbara non sia d'accordo è praticamente irrilevante visto che per Fininvest non vale niente.
> 
> Poi mi fa sorridere che uno si accorga solo adesso di quanto è perdente il Milan. Ma negli ultimi anni non si è accorto che la bacheca è rimasta invariata? E poi come vorrebbe lasciare? Vincendo la Champions? E come crede di vincerla se non sborsando almeno 200 milioni e cacciare Galliani?
> 
> ...


Concordo assolutamente, non esiste che ripiani un passivo da 100 mln, e spenda altrettanti per rifare una squadra degna di tal nome, oltretutto anche il prossimo anno siamo senza CL, con tutto quel che ne consegue, altro passivo da ripianare...e se non dovesse rifondare la squadra si ritroverebbe un giocattolo completamente rotto, allo stadio non ci andrebbe nessuno, con una squadra che rischierebbe la B ed il Brand Milan si svaluterebbe sempre di più.
In tutto questo i vertici di fininvest lo lascerebbero fare (non incassare 500 mln e spenderne almeno 200 per i prossimi 2 anni) solo per i capricci di un 80 enne ormai agli sgoccioli della sua vita? 
Non scherziamo i soldi e qui sono tanti, sono sempre soldi e fanno gola a tutti e anche a mister Berlusconi.


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Maggio 2015)

L'unica speranza è che nel frattempo portava avanti la trattativa con i Cinesi... altrimenti c'è da spararsi... Se non cede il prossimo anno rischiamo la B


----------



## Black (1 Maggio 2015)

ecco era proprio quello che temevo accadesse.... con il pagliaccio non si sa mai come va a finire. Ma i teatrini passati visti con Thiago Silva e Kaka mi lasciano una speranza (e non voglio pensare a come andò con Pato però...).
A questo punto siamo davanti a 2 possibilità:
1- è come si pensava nella maggioranza di questo forum: ovvero ha già venduto ai cinesi e con Bee al massimo trattava la cessione di una quota di minoranza;
2- veramente ha deciso di non vendere;

ovvio che nel caso 2 è una follia, perchè dovrebbe ripianare i 92M e spendere ancora in futuro.... Se decide di restare io a malincuore spero che la prossima stagione finiamo a lottare per la retrocessione, perchè si meritano questo 'sti pagliacci!


----------



## Djici (1 Maggio 2015)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> In tutto questo i vertici di fininvest lo lascerebbero fare (non incassare 500 mln e spenderne almeno 200 per i prossimi 2 anni) solo per i capricci di un 80 enne ormai agli sgoccioli della sua vita?
> Non scherziamo i soldi e qui sono tanti, sono sempre soldi e fanno gola a tutti e anche a mister Berlusconi.



Io invece dico che il fatto che sia vecchio e proprio un problema... 
I soldi sono soldi ovviamente ma per uno in fin di vita e che non e comunque un sproveduto, i soldi non sono piu una cosa cosi importante come lo sarebbe per un uomo di 30 anni.
Tanto la sua famiglia e tranquilla sul lato economico per i prossimi 300 anni...

Potrebbe veramente "non volere lasciare da perdente"... e sarebbe un ultimo sfizio...

Il problema e che per non lasciare da perdente deve prima riuscire a vincere almeno in Italia... e per questo ci vogliono almeno 2 cose :
1) rimpiazzare Galliani
2) dentro almeno 150 millioni

cosi vince un scudo, arriva a 30 anni e magari lascia andare tutto.

Questo sarebbe comunque piu o meno accettabile (anche se per moltissimi Berlusconi deve andarsene pure se e disposto a spendere 400 mln).

Insomma ci sono 4 possibilita.

1) Cede a Lee
2) Si tiene il Milan e prova a vincere un ultimi scudetto
3) Cede a Bee
4) Si tiene il Milan e non cambia nulla

Solo una di queste 4 sarebbe veramente drammatica.


----------



## Heaven (1 Maggio 2015)

Io non ci credo che non vende. Che scusa è poi che vuole lasciare da vincente? Lo sa benissimo, è stata una SUA scelta quella di non investire più e non farci vincere più niente


----------



## walter 22 (1 Maggio 2015)

Che belle notizie... la giornata inizia proprio bene

Poi Barbarella non potrebbe andare a fare... shopping da qualche altra parte


----------



## 666psycho (1 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nella nottata di oggi, 1 Maggio 2015, arrivano notizie clamorose riguardanti la cessione (o presunta tale) del Milan che rischia seriamente di saltare.
> 
> Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, da Alciato, Silvio Berlusconi starebbe pensando di tornare sui suoi passi. Questa una frase che avrebbe pronunciato ad Arcore:"Non posso lasciare da perdente, con i tifosi che mi contestano". Marina Berlusconi, la figlia, sarebbe favorevole alla cessione del club. Barbara, invece, no.
> 
> ...



ecco qua.. non si vende, inzaghi viene confermato per l'anno prossimo e siamo tutti felici e contenti! Grazie Silvio!


----------



## Jack14 (1 Maggio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale conferma gli inquietanti presagi: Berlusconi ci sta ripensando. Secondo Ordine, solo dei dilettanti potevano pensare che negoziati di queste dimensioni si esaurissero in così poco tempo. Infatti dopo il primo incontro è seguita la pausa di riflessione. Silvio Berlusconi ha ricevuto i figli Marina Piersilvio e Barbara e i massimi vertici Fininvest. Ai tempi di Murdoch, quando saltò l'accordo per la cessione di Medisaet, chiamò Mentana annunciando di non voler rinunciare ad una sua creatura, quindi in caso di svolta positiva è presumile che dia l'annuncio in diretta TV, magari Milan Channel, e non tramite comunicati. Nelle valutazioni hanno pesato diversi aspetti: cedere il 51% vuol dire dividersi le spese per i prossimi anni. Cosa ci guadagna Silvio? In secondo luogo non convince la campagna mediatica di Bee, con diversi nomi usciti per lo staff. Ma Bee ha smentito di aver chiamato chicchessia. Ieri sera il nervosismo dei collaboratori di Bee era evidente. Ma ricordiamo che nessun documento impegnativo è stato firmato. Ma la novità è un'altra: Silvio non è convinto di procedere a questo passaggio storico. Non ha mai venduto nessuna delle sue aziende, ad eccezione della Standa. Nelle ultime ore inoltre ci sono stati altri contatti con l'altra cordata. Quindi la decisione di continuare a riflettere.
> 
> Secondo Carlo Festa, ieri sera Silvio avrebbe manifestato la decisione di non uscire del tutto dall'assetto societario. Una influenza pesante la sta avendo la figlia Barbara, che si opporrebbe alla cessione della maggioranza. Così con gli avvocati si sta pensando ad una formula alternativa che consenta l'ingresso di Bee, pur mantenendo ai Berlusconi una quota importante del capitale. La solidità finanziaria dell'offerta di Bee è ancora al vaglio dagli uomini Fininvest. L'ultima parola spetta a Silvio ma sembra ci vorrà ancora del tempo.
> 
> Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport, oggi scade il preliminare con la penale. Ma è possibile una proroga. Silvio vorrebbe analizzare meglio la solidità dell'offerta di Bee. Inoltre sullo sfondo c'è sempre la cordata di Lee. Poi c'è Barbara che ieri ha trascorso tutta la giornata ad Arcore, a stretto contatto col padre. Lei vuole mantenere un ruolo di primissimo piano. C'è da dire che se Silvio fosse convinto, avrebbe già chiuso. E invece tentenna. Bee non si aspettava uno scenario simile. L'ottimismo era tale che proprio Bee aveva deciso di approntare una stanzadell'hotel per una conferenza stampa, poi disdettata. In sostanza, bisogna attendere il verdetto di Silvio Berlusconi.*



Come in tanti avevamo pronosticato teatrino è stato... Suma ce l'aveva gia fatto capire a QSVS e nei suoi editoriali che non avrebbe venduto a bee... se a lo ttacca cosí pesantemente o ha gia deciso di lasciare milan channel o conosce gia il finale di questa commedia/dramma... a questo punto credo che possa arrivare addirittura a non vendere o persino investite altri soldi, ammesso sempre che la cordata di cinesi non esista... quello è imprevidibile.... Potrebbe accadere di tutto.


----------



## Djici (1 Maggio 2015)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Io non ci credo che non vende. Che scusa è poi che vuole lasciare da vincente? Lo sa benissimo, è stata una SUA scelta quella di non investire più e non farci vincere più niente



Magari se Inzaghi non faceva tanti problemi si vinceva la coppa italia e Berlusconi si accontentava...
anche se era difficilissimo passare con Lazio-Napoli-Juve.

Comunque il sogno era sicuramente quello di un ultima champions... magari proprio nella finale di San Siro contro il Real... non si poteva sognare una piu bella ultima partita da presidente.


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Maggio 2015)

Faccio un recap sintentico dei titoli dei vari giornali questa mattina.

*Repubblica: Marina Berlusconi e Confalonieri spingono con forza per la cessione del club, diventato ormai solo un peso per Fininvest

Repubblica: Berlusconi non vuole lasciare da perdente

Tuttosport: Fininvest ha ancora dubbi sulla soliditità economica di Mr Bee

Tuttosport: Mr Bee adesso rischia di vedersi sorpassato dalla cordata cinese

Cor.Sera: Berlusconi dubbioso riguardo l'offerta presentata da Mr Bee. Non è convinto di cedere il 51% e del futuro asset societario

Gazzetta: Berlusconi dubbioso: "Compio questo passo con la morte nel cuore"*


----------



## 4-3-3 (1 Maggio 2015)

Ragazzi sono al park hyatt... Tutto tace. Ieri alciato mi ha detto che non si sapeva niente... Speriamo bene


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Maggio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Repubblica: Berlusconi non vuole lasciare da perdente


Lo sa che per tornare vincente non c'è altra soluzione che spendere?


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Maggio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Lo sa che per tornare vincente non c'è altra soluzione che spendere?



Per lui abbiamo una rosa superiore alla Roma


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Maggio 2015)

*. *


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Maggio 2015)

Alla fine dovrá vendere, altrimenti a seguire il Milan resteranno solo lui, Galliani e Barbara. Se per assurdo dovesse restare Silvio, smetterei di seguire il Milan fino alla sua dipartita. Sarebbe una scelta scellerata, dettata solo dal mero orgoglio personale e con l'unica volontà di portarci a fondo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Maggio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Ultimatum della cordata di Bee Taechaubol a Silvio Berlusconi. Secondo quanto riportato da Radio Sportiva, l'entourage del broker thailandese vuole una risposta entro le 14.00. *


Fanno bene. O vendi o vendi. Basta teatrini.


----------



## Tobi (1 Maggio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Ultimatum della cordata di Bee Taechaubol a Silvio Berlusconi. Secondo quanto riportato da Radio Sportiva, l'entourage del broker thailandese vuole una risposta entro le 14.00. *



Bravissimo, alla fine quello con la pezza al c.ulo è il berlusca, o vendi o tanti saluti


----------



## BORIS the BLADE (1 Maggio 2015)

quoto ....progetto da bava alla bocca ...


----------



## Jack14 (1 Maggio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Ultimatum della cordata di Bee Taechaubol a Silvio Berlusconi. Secondo quanto riportato da Radio Sportiva, l'entourage del broker thailandese vuole una risposta entro le 14.00. *



Sempre secondo Radio Sportiva I più risentiti del rinvio di ieri sarebbero gli arabi che fanno parte del gruppo rappresentato da Mister Bee.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Faccio un recap sintentico dei titoli dei vari giornali questa mattina.
> 
> *Repubblica: Marina Berlusconi e Confalonieri spingono con forza per la cessione del club, diventato ormai solo un peso per Fininvest
> 
> ...





Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Ultimatum della cordata di Bee Taechaubol a Silvio Berlusconi. Secondo quanto riportato da Radio Sportiva, l'entourage del broker thailandese vuole una risposta entro le 14.00. *



Maledetto maledetto vendi vendi vendi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hammer (1 Maggio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Ultimatum della cordata di Bee Taechaubol a Silvio Berlusconi. Secondo quanto riportato da Radio Sportiva, l'entourage del broker thailandese vuole una risposta entro le 14.00. *



La prendiamo nel deretano


----------



## Dany20 (1 Maggio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Ultimatum della cordata di Bee Taechaubol a Silvio Berlusconi. Secondo quanto riportato da Radio Sportiva, l'entourage del broker thailandese vuole una risposta entro le 14.00. *


O lui o i cinesi, si muovesse.


----------



## Giangy (1 Maggio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Ultimatum della cordata di Bee Taechaubol a Silvio Berlusconi. Secondo quanto riportato da Radio Sportiva, l'entourage del broker thailandese vuole una risposta entro le 14.00. *


Questo tira e molla deve finire! Tanto sicuro, il nano farà cosi anche con la cordata cinese di Mr Lee


----------



## beleno (1 Maggio 2015)

Però ragazzi non facciamoci prendere dal panico.

Questa presunta escalation che doveva culminare ieri con la cessione del club è una illusione creata ad hoc dai media IMHO. Abbiamo sempre detto che non si sarebbe saputo nulla prima delle elezioni, che la cordata di Lee dovrebbe aver presentato un'offerta più interessante, che Bee si sarebbe visto a Milano per la prima volta in questi giorni (mentre ci sono foto di Lee a San Siro ancora relative al 2014 se non ricordo male), che nel bilancio si affermava che il Milan "rinunciava ad una trentina di milioni di benefici fiscali da Fininvest" (più o meno, non sono esperto di queste cose!). Ci sono inoltre le foto a Villa San Martino, l'articolo di Next Magazine e le foto sul sito Asia Pacific Exchange and Cooperation Foundation. 

Io starei tranquillo, perchè la proprietà dovrebbe tenersi una società che perde una montagna di soldi l'anno (nemmeno la prossima stagione andremo in Champions, chiaramente) e che è in pratica una polveriera?

Può essere che in realtà le cose siano come sono state ipotizzate da Milanworld, con i cinesi in vantaggio e Bee che fa un'offerta meno allettante ma che punta a bruciare gli avversari sul tempo.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Ultimatum della cordata di Bee Taechaubol a Silvio Berlusconi. Secondo quanto riportato da Radio Sportiva, l'entourage del broker thailandese vuole una risposta entro le 14.00. *



Niente, per me è finita. L'anno prossimo senza Cl, il buco aumenterà, nessuno per fare cassa. Sempre più giù e tra qualche anno finiamo con i libri contabili in tribunale.

E magari arriva Bee e ci compra ad 1 cent, allora in quel momento godrei godrei nel vedere il nano e la sua famiglia piangere


----------



## Pampu7 (1 Maggio 2015)

Stanno scrivendo di tutto sui giornali per far preoccupare noi veri tifosi, per me è già tutto definito coi cinesi e il povero Bee viene usato come scena.Speriamo più che altro di aver notizie della cessione ai cinesi a breve e non dopo le elezioni, ancora 1 mese così c'è da spararsi


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Maggio 2015)

* Secondo SportMediaset, il tanto atteso faccia a faccia tra Silvio Berlusconi e Bee Taechaubol dovrebbe svolgersi ad Arcore verso ora di pranzo*


----------



## bmb (1 Maggio 2015)

Riccardone Lì


----------



## gianluca1193 (1 Maggio 2015)

beleno ha scritto:


> Però ragazzi non facciamoci prendere dal panico.
> 
> Questa presunta escalation che doveva culminare ieri con la cessione del club è una illusione creata ad hoc dai media IMHO. Abbiamo sempre detto che non si sarebbe saputo nulla prima delle elezioni, che la cordata di Lee dovrebbe aver presentato un'offerta più interessante, che Bee si sarebbe visto a Milano per la prima volta in questi giorni (mentre ci sono foto di Lee a San Siro ancora relative al 2014 se non ricordo male), che nel bilancio si affermava che il Milan "rinunciava ad una trentina di milioni di benefici fiscali da Fininvest" (più o meno, non sono esperto di queste cose!). Ci sono inoltre le foto a Villa San Martino, l'articolo di Next Magazine e le foto sul sito Asia Pacific Exchange and Cooperation Foundation.
> 
> ...


Si ma Silvio mica è normale. 
Per me se salta oggi, viste anche le sue frasi che stanno uscendo, salta per sempre.
Facile che va contro tutta la famiglia e si tiene il Milan, inizio a tremare...
Anche perchè da quello che ho capito, se salta, farà una conferenza/intervista per annunciare che non vende... Poi non me lo vedo vendere ai China tra un mese...


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> * Secondo SportMediaset, il tanto atteso faccia a faccia tra Silvio Berlusconi e Bee Taechaubol dovrebbe svolgersi ad Arcore verso ora di pranzo*



*Secondo RadioSportiva, dietro all'ultimatum di Bee (avere una risposta prima delle 14) ci sarebbero gli investitori arabi. I quali sembrano seccati da questo comportamento di Berlusconi.*


----------



## Pampu7 (1 Maggio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> * Secondo SportMediaset, il tanto atteso faccia a faccia tra Silvio Berlusconi e Bee Taechaubol dovrebbe svolgersi ad Arcore verso ora di pranzo*



Non si incontrano, si libererà di Bee con una chiamata nemmeno in faccia gli dirà di no


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Maggio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> * Secondo SportMediaset, il tanto atteso faccia a faccia tra Silvio Berlusconi e Bee Taechaubol dovrebbe svolgersi ad Arcore verso ora di pranzo*



*Quotate le news ragazzi!*


----------



## neversayconte (1 Maggio 2015)

[MENTION=991]beleno[/MENTION]: 
Tranquilli non si può mai stare con silvio Berlusconi, la sua superbia e i suoi rimuginamenti sono famosi e famigerati. 
io non sono affatto tranquillo, non lo ero neanche quando ieri i media ci avevano fatto credere che veramente la cessione era ad un passo. Occhio che questo ci può riportare dove ci ha presi (con i libri contabili al tribunale di Milano sezione fallimentare)


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Secondo RadioSportiva, dietro all'ultimatum di Bee (avere una risposta prima delle 14) ci sarebbero gli investitori arabi. I quali sembrano seccati da questo comportamento di Berlusconi.*



Mi chiedo, ma è questo il modo di trattare degli imprenditori italiani? Cioè, presumibilmente le trattative andavano avanti da tempo, e quelli di Fininvest, Mediaset, ecc. si sono accorti ieri che non andavano bene le cose? Ha ragione Bee ad essere incavolato.

Ragazzi, lo spauracchio del teatrino ormai sta prendendo piede


----------



## Jaqen (1 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Secondo RadioSportiva, dietro all'ultimatum di Bee (avere una risposta prima delle 14) ci sarebbero gli investitori arabi. I quali sembrano seccati da questo comportamento di Berlusconi.*



Bene, ci vuole l'ultimatum a sto sciagurato.
L'ho già detto, se non vende adesso... io chiudo. Sono deluso e incavolato


----------



## Giangy (1 Maggio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> * Secondo SportMediaset, il tanto atteso faccia a faccia tra Silvio Berlusconi e Bee Taechaubol dovrebbe svolgersi ad Arcore verso ora di pranzo*


Speriamo vada in porto la trattativa! Se non va in porto, spero che i cinesi entro una settimana si presentano dal nano, ormai è da delirio seguire questa situazione


----------



## Pampu7 (1 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Secondo RadioSportiva, dietro all'ultimatum di Bee (avere una risposta prima delle 14) ci sarebbero gli investitori arabi. I quali sembrano seccati da questo comportamento di Berlusconi.*



Non date retta ai giornali, prendete l'esempio di repubblica stamattina, articolo sul ripensamento di Silvio e poi altro articolo che parla di un Berlusconi convinto dal progetto cinese


----------



## Jaqen (1 Maggio 2015)

*Secondo Repubblica, Berlusconi convinto dal progetto di Lee che manterrebbe l'assetto societario a differenza di Bee.*


----------



## gianluca1193 (1 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo, ma è questo il modo di trattare degli imprenditori italiani? Cioè, presumibilmente le trattative andavano avanti da tempo, e quelli di Fininvest, Mediaset, ecc. si sono accorti ieri che non andavano bene le cose? Ha ragione Bee ad essere incavolato.
> 
> Ragazzi, lo spauracchio del teatrino ormai sta prendendo piede


Il fatto è che le trattative andavano parallele tra Lee e Bee. Ora, tu fai venire Bee per firmare(Evidentemente più allettante dell'offerta Cinese) e poi fai saltare? Perchè? Per la tua immagine, perchè non vuoi lasciare da perdente. Avresti potuto pensarci prima... Invece che smantellare.
Ciò presumibilmente chiude le porte a qualunque acquirente.


----------



## Jaqen (1 Maggio 2015)

Berlusconi e Galliani. Per liberarcene bisogna solo aspettare che la natura faccia il suo corso.
Non basta nemmeno un buco di 93 milioni.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Maggio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Secondo Repubblica, Berlusconi convinto dal progetto di Lee che manterrebbe l'assetto societario a differenza di Bee.*



Ovviamente cerca come fa sempre di mantenere le chiappe dei suoi lecchini belle al caldo.. giammai che qualcuno veramente bravo e capace vada al posto giusto... 

Schifo , ribrezzo e mia pazienza al limite... senza contare che ieri NON SONO ANDATO IN PALESTRA per seguire sto vecchio pazzo ... PD !


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Maggio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> * Secondo SportMediaset, il tanto atteso faccia a faccia tra Silvio Berlusconi e Bee Taechaubol dovrebbe svolgersi ad Arcore verso ora di pranzo*





Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Secondo RadioSportiva, dietro all'ultimatum di Bee (avere una risposta prima delle 14) ci sarebbero gli investitori arabi. I quali sembrano seccati da questo comportamento di Berlusconi.*





Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Secondo Repubblica, Berlusconi convinto dal progetto di Lee che manterrebbe l'assetto societario a differenza di Bee.*



.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo, ma è questo il modo di trattare degli imprenditori italiani? Cioè, presumibilmente le trattative andavano avanti da tempo, e quelli di Fininvest, Mediaset, ecc. si sono accorti ieri che non andavano bene le cose? Ha ragione Bee ad essere incavolato.
> 
> Ragazzi, lo spauracchio del teatrino ormai sta prendendo piede



Si ma le trattative vanno da mesi.. arriva oggi e vuole cambiare idea sto maledetto? Mesi e mesi di lavoro per buttare tutto giù in un giorno.. perché boh non si sa.. squadra di cessi e buchi da comprire.

Fossi in un dei figli,punterei una pistola alla tempia e direi o firmi o ti sparo e quando sei morto ci penso io a vedere sta zavorra


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si ma le trattative vanno da mesi.. arriva oggi e vuole cambiare idea sto maledetto? Mesi e mesi di lavoro per buttare tutto giù in un giorno.. perché boh non si sa.. squadra di cessi e buchi da comprire.
> 
> Fossi in un dei figli,punterei una pistola alla tempia e direi o firmi o ti sparo e quando sei morto ci penso io a vedere sta zavorra



Ma infatti la tesi del " ci ripenso " non esiste.. sono mesi che stanno lavorando a tutto questo e il nano dovrebbe far saltare tutto al momento della decisione.. 

non ci credo neanche se lo dice lui.. ci sono altri motivi


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si ma le trattative vanno da mesi.. arriva oggi e vuole cambiare idea sto maledetto? Mesi e mesi di lavoro per buttare tutto giù in un giorno.. perché boh non si sa.. squadra di cessi e buchi da comprire.
> 
> Fossi in un dei figli,punterei una pistola alla tempia e direi o firmi o ti sparo e quando sei morto ci penso io a vedere sta zavorra



Valuta se continuare da questo topic: http://www.milanworld.net/cessione-...oni-mr-bee-oggi-ad-ora-di-pranzo-vt27740.html


----------



## Jack14 (1 Maggio 2015)

[MENTION=1924]Jack14[/MENTION] niente copia incolla , soprattutto da quel sito


----------



## TheZio (1 Maggio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Io invece dico che il fatto che sia vecchio e proprio un problema...
> I soldi sono soldi ovviamente ma per uno in fin di vita e che non e comunque un sproveduto, i soldi non sono piu una cosa cosi importante come lo sarebbe per un uomo di 30 anni.
> Tanto la sua famiglia e tranquilla sul lato economico per i prossimi 300 anni...
> 
> ...



Si ma dal punto di vista economico-progettuale la 4 non avrebbe senso... Cioè si tiene una società in costante perdita, non investe e pure non vince?!? Con la svalutazione del valore del brand... mah... Io credo e spero che alla fine decida di vendere al progetto più serio, che dalle indiscrezioni sembra quello della cordata cinese di Lee.. Poi però se il progetto migliore fosse quello di Bee, ben venga pure lui...


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2015)

*Secondo Repubblica, Berlusconi ha ricevuto tutte le garanzie economiche che chiedeva e che Fininvest le abbia approvate, avallando l'operazione. Marina Berlusconi e Fedele Confalonieri avrebbero dato appunto il loro parere favorevole.

Il problema è il futuro assetto societario. Riguardante i due AD: Galliani e Barbara. Specialmente Adriano Galliani non vuole avere un ruolo marginale con il futuro Bee. Ed è per questo che Galliani ha chiesto a Berlusconi di non mollare*


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Secondo Repubblica, Berlusconi ha ricevuto tutte le garanzie economiche che chiedeva e che Fininvest le abbia approvate, avallando l'operazione. Marina Berlusconi e Fedele Confalonieri avrebbero dato appunto il loro parere favorevole.
> 
> Il problema è il futuro assetto societario. Riguardante i due AD: Galliani e Barbara. Specialmente Adriano Galliani non vuole avere un ruolo marginale con il futuro Bee. Ed è per questo che Galliani ha chiesto a Berlusconi di non mollare*



Sempre Galliani sempre lui... maledetto maledetto maledetto


----------



## Blu71 (1 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Secondo Repubblica, Berlusconi ha ricevuto tutte le garanzie economiche che chiedeva e che Fininvest le abbia approvate, avallando l'operazione. Marina Berlusconi e Fedele Confalonieri avrebbero dato appunto il loro parere favorevole.
> 
> Il problema è il futuro assetto societario. Riguardante i due AD: Galliani e Barbara. Specialmente Adriano Galliani non vuole avere un ruolo marginale con il futuro Bee. Ed è per questo che Galliani ha chiesto a Berlusconi di non mollare*



...si togliessero dalle scatole tutti....


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (1 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Secondo Repubblica, Berlusconi ha ricevuto tutte le garanzie economiche che chiedeva e che Fininvest le abbia approvate, avallando l'operazione. Marina Berlusconi e Fedele Confalonieri avrebbero dato appunto il loro parere favorevole.
> 
> Il problema è il futuro assetto societario. Riguardante i due AD: Galliani e Barbara. Specialmente Adriano Galliani non vuole avere un ruolo marginale con il futuro Bee. Ed è per questo che Galliani ha chiesto a Berlusconi di non mollare*



Galliani  Sempre lui....


----------



## TheZio (1 Maggio 2015)

A sto punto mi sa che da questi teatrini il Berlusca ci guadagni qualcosa economicamente parlando (cioè tra collegamenti web, dirette tv, giornali, ecc.)..


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Secondo Repubblica, Berlusconi ha ricevuto tutte le garanzie economiche che chiedeva e che Fininvest le abbia approvate, avallando l'operazione. Marina Berlusconi e Fedele Confalonieri avrebbero dato appunto il loro parere favorevole.
> 
> Il problema è il futuro assetto societario. Riguardante i due AD: Galliani e Barbara. Specialmente Adriano Galliani non vuole avere un ruolo marginale con il futuro Bee. Ed è per questo che Galliani ha chiesto a Berlusconi di non mollare*



MALEDETTO maledetto... forza Bee non voglio più vedere sto personaggio accostato al milan.. via via


----------



## Butcher (1 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Secondo Repubblica, Berlusconi ha ricevuto tutte le garanzie economiche che chiedeva e che Fininvest le abbia approvate, avallando l'operazione. Marina Berlusconi e Fedele Confalonieri avrebbero dato appunto il loro parere favorevole.
> 
> Il problema è il futuro assetto societario. Riguardante i due AD: Galliani e Barbara. Specialmente Adriano Galliani non vuole avere un ruolo marginale con il futuro Bee. Ed è per questo che Galliani ha chiesto a Berlusconi di non mollare*



Quanto ti odio!


----------



## TheZio (1 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Secondo Repubblica, Berlusconi ha ricevuto tutte le garanzie economiche che chiedeva e che Fininvest le abbia approvate, avallando l'operazione. Marina Berlusconi e Fedele Confalonieri avrebbero dato appunto il loro parere favorevole.
> 
> Il problema è il futuro assetto societario. Riguardante i due AD: Galliani e Barbara. Specialmente Adriano Galliani non vuole avere un ruolo marginale con il futuro Bee. Ed è per questo che Galliani ha chiesto a Berlusconi di non mollare*



Mah io non ci credo più di tanto... E la doyen? E l'amicizia tra fester e Nelio Lucas?
Qua qualcosa non quadra...


----------



## Jaqen (1 Maggio 2015)

Galliani lo stanno mollando tutti. Più di Berlusconi è lui il vero male del Milan. È la nostra malattia, è come se fossimo Theoden sotto l'influenza di Saruman. Ovviamente Berlusconi è Sauron, però l'immagine che vedo è questa. Una gloriosa dinastia accerchiata dal grande male, Galliani


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Secondo Repubblica, Berlusconi ha ricevuto tutte le garanzie economiche che chiedeva e che Fininvest le abbia approvate, avallando l'operazione. Marina Berlusconi e Fedele Confalonieri avrebbero dato appunto il loro parere favorevole.
> 
> Il problema è il futuro assetto societario. Riguardante i due AD: Galliani e Barbara. Specialmente Adriano Galliani non vuole avere un ruolo marginale con il futuro Bee. Ed è per questo che Galliani ha chiesto a Berlusconi di non mollare*



*Intanto, secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta, il van che accompagna Mr Bee nei suoi spostamenti è arrivato al Park Hyatt, l'hotel dove si trova l'aspirante acquirente del Milan. Che stia per partire verso Arcore?*


----------



## gianluca1193 (1 Maggio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Secondo Repubblica, Berlusconi ha ricevuto tutte le garanzie economiche che chiedeva e che Fininvest le abbia approvate, avallando l'operazione. Marina Berlusconi e Fedele Confalonieri avrebbero dato appunto il loro parere favorevole.
> 
> Il problema è il futuro assetto societario. Riguardante i due AD: Galliani e Barbara. Specialmente Adriano Galliani non vuole avere un ruolo marginale con il futuro Bee. Ed è per questo che Galliani ha chiesto a Berlusconi di non mollare*



Non credo che Galliani abbia un peso maggiore di Marina su certe vicende...


----------



## Ciachi (1 Maggio 2015)

Spero solo non arrivino più sani fisicamente questi brutti pezzi di..... Buona donna!!! Via via via


----------



## gianluca1193 (1 Maggio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Galliani lo stanno mollando tutti. Più di Berlusconi è lui il vero male del Milan. È la nostra malattia, è come se fossimo Theoden sotto l'influenza di Saruman. Ovviamente Berlusconi è Sauron, però l'immagine che vedo è questa. Una gloriosa dinastia accerchiata dal grande male, Galliani


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Intanto, secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta, il van che accompagna Mr Bee nei suoi spostamenti è arrivato al Park Hyatt, l'hotel dove si trova l'aspirante acquirente del Milan. Che stia per partire verso Arcore?*



Allora ricapitoliamo.

Tutti vogliono vendere. Sopratutto Marina e fedele
Berlusconi è d'accordo ma è tenuto sotto ostaggio da Galliani. Galliani conoscerà tutti gli scheletri dell'armadio di Berlusconi. Ergo lo avrà minacciato.

O salta tutto con Bee oppure Bee dovrà trovare un compromesso.


----------

